# DIY: Short shifter & shifter bushings



## ShadowWabbit (Aug 16, 2006)

Disclaimer: In no event shall I be liable for any incidental, indirect, consequential or special damages of any kind, or any damages whatsoever, whether or not advised of the possibility of such damage, arising out of or in connection with the use of this DIY.

AKA DON'T F'n SUE ME IF U MESS SOMETHING UP!:laugh:

In order to preform this you must remove the air box or intake and also the battery and the battery tray. i preformed this for the first time ever w/o anything other then common sense. if you feel you lack that sense: search/google/ask, in that order please :thumbup:

*NLS Short Shifter*

Place car in neutral and hand brake fully engaged. 
Remove the three bolts holding the battery tray. It'll be stuck on some wires so you'll have to play with it a bit to get it out.








after the battery tray is out u'll expose the shift linkage. 
the springs at the end of the shift cables have to be compressed by hand and twist clock-wise to lock in the open position, do that for both of them.

Use a flat head screw driver to remove the CLIPS (don't lose them)
You then have ONE NUT to remove in the center of the shift linkage itself.
ARROW, remove that to the left and then pull the shift linkage and replace with short shifter.








TIP: if you accidentally change the position of the linkage left or right, remember neutral is the only gear that can be pushed down.

Reinstall in reverse.

*42 Draft Design Bushings, 2006-07 models*

After you remove the cable ends, neural rings i think there called, by compressing the springs and twisting clock-wise to lock. remove them and use a thin flat head to pry out the bushings. THE WHOLE RUBBER BUSHING ON BOTH. i emphasize that because i got confused with the provided instructions and thought only the center plastic piece gets removed. took forever to cut out the solid plastic bit, just to remove the whole thing in the end.










All Done









*The Excuses:*
Sorry for the iPhone pix but it's just easier then getting the camera out.
I'm human so i do forget sometimes. so please PM/Comment on anything i might have missed or if you would just like a better explanation.:thumbup:
Oh and it's no show car so it's pretty dirty


----------



## ShadowWabbit (Aug 16, 2006)

I recommend useing Dieselgeek's video on how to re-adjust shift linkage. Donno if it's nessieary but I did mine and it smother it out tons!


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

:thumbup: thanks for the help!

NLS short shifters are 99 plus shipping!

42dd bushings are great, i have both in my personal car.


----------



## ShadowWabbit (Aug 16, 2006)

any mod wanna add this to the DIY?


----------



## Chaydz_G (Nov 9, 2008)

That dieselgeek video was extremely helpful, i was wondering why that shiz felt so notchy and worse than stock after i put it on lol im dumb


----------



## ShadowWabbit (Aug 16, 2006)

The adjustment is a must, I couldn't get into 5th on the first try. It was still a lil notchy but It gets very smooth after about a week of driving.


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

I have a quick question, the 42dd bushings do apply to the 08 model as well?


----------



## ShadowWabbit (Aug 16, 2006)

http://store.42draftdesigns.com/VW-Shifter-Bushing-Set--Mk5-5S-MY08-09_p_282.html 


I know the 08-09 linkage is different then mine


----------

